# 1972 Schwinn Sport Tourer Dang-Blasted Bolt!



## Capt Nemo (Jun 29, 2014)

Hi All,

I am restoring a 1972 Schwinn Sport Tourer and broke a bolt on the caliper. 9 times out of 10 the bolts will come apart even though they are swedged to prevent them from backing out. My luck ran out on the last one and snap!

Anyone got a spare bolt and nut that has decent chrome?







Thanks.
Lou


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jul 4, 2014)

these should work swell
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dia-Compe-1...arm-pivot-bolts-PAIR-CHROME-NOS-/200903979802 
any good hardware store could match the nut


----------



## Capt Nemo (Jul 4, 2014)

*Still looking...*

Thanks Bulldog,

I actually snagged the picture from this listing.

But I was hoping to find one set from someone's scrap pile as I only need one.

Lou


----------



## Gordon (Jul 4, 2014)

*bolt*

I was sure someone would find you one so I didn't even bother to dig through the parts pile. I'll do so today and let you know what I find.


----------



## Gordon (Jul 4, 2014)

*bolt*

Got you covered. PM me your address.


----------

